# Thor: The Dark World



## saellys (May 12, 2013)

I fail at the Internet, so three weeks after everyone else has seen it, I finally watched the trailer for the _Thor_ sequel. 






Against my better judgment, I am really excited (though bummed that Branagh didn't return to direct this one). Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Reaver (May 19, 2013)

It sucks that Branagh isn't at the helm on this, but I think it has the potential to be good.


----------

